# Locations near Kentucky



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

Moving upto Kentucky in Dec. I've mostly only snowboarded in Japan since I was living there for 3 years. What is some good spots within a reasonable drive from clarksville TN or Hopkinsville Kentucky? 

In Japan the slopes I normally go to have around 15-20 routes within a few lifts of each other. And you can travel from section to section by lift or board. So far I've not been able to find any locations with more than a half dozen slopes. I'd classify myself as a advanced novice? I can handle beginner black diamonds and the easier without alot of trouble. Looking for a location with alot of selection.

Thanks in Advance for any help!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Japan to Kentucky, eh?

Welcome to the land of disappointment. Snow sports wise, idk if you could have made a worse move. 

Good Luck. (I guess I have nothing helpful to say, sorry. :dunno: )

I'm originally from Chicago. The best we could hope for around the midwest is 400' vertical and half mile long trails with 30 minute chairlift lines. There are a few exceptions (i.e. Granite Peak). At least we had a colder climate. Without doing the research, I can only imagine your options are going to be seriously disappointing if you're comparing it to anything in Japan.


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Japan to Kentucky, eh?
> 
> Welcome to the land of disappointment. Snow sports wise, idk if you could have made a worse move.
> 
> Good Luck. (I guess I have nothing helpful to say, sorry. :dunno: )


Well, I know KY has nothing to offer. But I realize there is alot of locations surrounding KY that do. The issue I've come across is connecting which resorts would offer the best bang for my trip. I've got a 4x4 truck and I can leave on Friday afternoons to make the trip to any resort within half a days drive. Just need suggestions since I know next to nothing about this area, and all the resorts I have found show maybe 6 slopes max including terrain parks.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Cataloochee? :dunno: 750' vertical isn't too bad if you're willing to make the trip to NC.


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Cataloochee? :dunno: 750' vertical isn't too bad if you're willing to make the trip to NC.


Yea..This was my spot

Shiga Kogen - WikiSki

over 120 lifts, and nearly 1000' from base to top slope. 750 I suppose will have to do..But I doubt I'll find a interlaced network like Shiga Kogen within 400 miles huh?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, you're within 500 miles away from some Wisconsin area resorts. Twice the amount of trails but half the vertical feet. Doubt you'd wanna make the trip up for that. 

I can't speak for anything up the east coast side, as I'm completely unfamiliar with anything over there. You may have some better options within 400 miles of you but those kind of questions are best answered by others around here.


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Well, you're within 500 miles away from some Wisconsin area resorts. Twice the amount of trails but half the vertical feet. Doubt you'd wanna make the trip up for that.
> 
> I can't speak for anything up the east coast side, as I'm completely unfamiliar with anything over there. You may have some better options within 400 miles of you but those kind of questions are best answered by others around here.


Got ya. Well I'll browse around, and hopefully when it gets later in the AM for those on the eastcoast I can start gathering info. about 400-500 is really my max travel distance. I need to be sure I can drive out in one afternoon, and return after a half day session on a sunday. I'll work with whatever I got though.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cataloochee, Sugar, and Beech are the closest to you at about 5 hours. The best resort you should plan a trip to is Snowshoe, West Virginia which clocks in around 9 hours.

You could ride Ober in 3 hours, but in my opinion your better off heading to Cat/Sugar/Beech


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I live in WI and have a brother in northwest KY. Don't come here !!
Cincinnati is just under 8hr drive and our best resort is 3 hour ride from Milwaukee. Sorry but as others have said, you already lived the high life!!

You may want to look into MI or northeast OH. Like you said google some of the resorts. I'm thinking you will want to go East for day trips

If you care to share some details what is it you do for a living and how it brought you to KY.

You may start to share my moto: "ride what you got" as unless you can afford a trip into CO or UT, PNW or Cananda you will need to ride what is close to you


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

At this point, an extended vacation out west to CO, UT, or PNW, if he does it on the cheap, might make more economical sense than making a lot of day or overnight trips to resorts several hundred miles away from KY and are going to be a disappointment anyway.


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 13, 2013)

slyder said:


> I live in WI and have a brother in northwest KY. Don't come here !!
> Cincinnati is just under 8hr drive and our best resort is 3 hour ride from Milwaukee. Sorry but as others have said, you already lived the high life!!
> 
> You may want to look into MI or northeast OH. Like you said google some of the resorts. I'm thinking you will want to go East for day trips
> ...


I work with the military. I'm a logistics manager. 

Unfortunately I'll at most get 2-3 extended weekends during the entire season. I suppose I "could" fly to Canada but it would not be the most feasible option..So I assume, I've been spoiled by Japan and should not expect much in the area then :dunno: Well that sucks..haha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My hill isn't much and I try not to complain. I do get a few in-state trips a year to other resorts. 

Like I said "ride what you got" beats not riding







!!


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

You got Paoili Peaks and Perfect North about 3-3.5 hrs away in IN. Better the Ober in my opinion. The NC options are good at a 6 hr drive. Seven Springs at 8 hr, but a mad house on the weekends. Snowshoe at 8.5 hr is the best place in the region. Timberline in WV is not terrible either.


----------

